# Parking motorhome in Bath



## Raptor107 (Oct 25, 2011)

Today while touring I ventured into Bath. First tried parking at the Park and ride but has restriction 6 foot barrier. I then made my way to the Riverside coach park. On arrival the signs said no cars but there was a council phone number. I rang them and asked if ok to park as I was 3m high. Lady on phone said it was only place that I could park (due to height) if I paid pay and display fees. I paid the fee of £8 for 4hrs (1400-1800) and off we went. On returning a coach driver chatted to me to say I was lucky I didn't get towed, he has seen many Motorhomes towed away !. I explained that I had spoke to council and they said ok, but he said he has seen more than once a MH towed. This is a possible overnight spot as sign says it is £2 for 2000-0800. Has any one experienced problems in the day? I didn't get a parking ticket but just wanted to pass on the coach drivers worries/concerns.
Cheers 
Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think the council lady was correct and the coach driver just trying make sure only coaches were allowed into his domain syndrome 

cabby


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Link from another site:
http://www.bathnes.gov.uk/services/parking-and-travel/coach-parking

Vehicles that can park in Riverside Coach Park Bath
Coaches
Lorries
Camper vans

Before travelling we always check on this site http://motorhomeparking.co.uk/


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I suspect the coach driver's nose has grown another 6 inches, and he is called Pinocchio.

Colin


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

It was fine when I used it 6 months back. Good value and useable overnight. Go for it.


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

Last year they were working on the Lansdown Park and ride and including m/h parking.



> As outlined in the previous email, the variation to the plans for the extension of Lansdown Park & Ride was issued to include larger dedicated bays for motorhomes after our previous conversations. I have discussed with ****** yesterday and can confirm that the works are in progress (with small scale works continuing during the embargo period) and the dedicated motorhome area will be available from March 2013.


This was in the email from the council last year. Not been back since so no idea if it has been completed


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is good that Barth Spar provides the daytime and o'night facilities for us (rare indeed).

But:

There is no such vehicle as a "camper van".

Our V5 documents state we are "motor caravans".

If you see a parking place which states "No camper vans" you can ignore the sign!


----------

